# Anything interesting here?



## CBentre (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey folks, to me there doesn't seem to be anything interesting here. I did read a topic a few days ago about the metal having a rainbow color meant something I just can't seem to find the topic.


----------



## element47.5 (Oct 11, 2012)

Probably nothing in the PM dep't.

The "rainbow" is common on steel treated with a process known (by some) as "irridite" which is an anti-corrosion plating. There are also a couple of other names for the process. 

People still use those punch-down connection blocks...but they are cheap and it would be kind of silly to use a used one when you make a jillion connections on it---only to find something hinky about re-using a used one.


----------



## CBentre (Oct 11, 2012)

element47.5 said:


> Probably nothing in the PM dep't.
> 
> The "rainbow" is common on steel treated with a process known (by some) as "irridite" which is an anti-corrosion plating. There are also a couple of other names for the process.
> 
> People still use those punch-down connection blocks...but they are cheap and it would be kind of silly to use a used one when you make a jillion connections on it---only to find something hinky about re-using a used one.



The only thing I did notice off the bat was that the connectors were non- magnetic I'll test for aluminum in the morning. Thanks for your time.


----------



## etack (Oct 11, 2012)

was it this one? http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=10320&p=137945&hilit=+rainbow#p137945

sometimes the seems to show in my experience on connector pins. I have some cannon connectors with this coloring. I use them to cement Ag.

If this happens all the time I don't know. 

The wire connector in your pic are copper or brass. I had some that were Ag plated.

Eric


----------



## Geo (Oct 11, 2012)

i agree with Eric. my bet would be brass.


----------



## Smack (Oct 12, 2012)

CBentre, those come apart real easy and you will find they are tin over copper. Just did a bunch of them.


----------



## CBentre (Oct 12, 2012)

etack said:


> was it this one? http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=10320&p=137945&hilit=+rainbow#p137945
> 
> sometimes the seems to show in my experience on connector pins. I have some cannon connectors with this coloring. I use them to cement Ag.
> 
> ...



That was the topic Eric thanks.


----------



## CBentre (Oct 12, 2012)

Smack said:


> CBentre, those come apart real easy and you will find they are tin over copper. Just did a bunch of them.



Never did get to them today but that copper sounds better then aluminum. Thanks smack


----------



## trashmaster (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been striping them for years and they all have bein BRASS


----------



## Geo (Oct 13, 2012)

i didnt say before because i have not seen all there is to see with telephone connections, but all of those that i have cleaned was brass as well.


----------



## Smack (Oct 13, 2012)

Must be the manufacturer or area that determines the material, or maybe the market.


----------



## CBentre (Oct 13, 2012)

Smack said:


> Must be the manufacturer or area that determines the material, or maybe the market.



I'm sure they all play a part in the make up.


----------



## CBentre (Oct 14, 2012)

Now this one was interesting to me, any thoughts before I dig into it.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like a weight from a phone.

Jim


----------



## CBentre (Oct 14, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> Looks like a weight from a phone.
> 
> Jim



Not a phone and also non magnetic.


----------



## CBentre (Oct 14, 2012)

CBentre said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a weight from a phone.
> ...



OK maybe not a phone but came from a telephone equipment device, seems to be just plain aluminum. I guess the mold got me excited for a minute, never seen aluminum molded like that.The connectors turned out to be tin coated copper for future reference. Guess I'm going back to the drawing boards in my never ending quest to find better Pm's.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 14, 2012)

I would guess the weights are zinc or an alloy. I have a bunch that look exactly like that from phones.
Mine are definitely not aluminum, they are too heavy to be.

I can't see them wasting money with an expensive metal for weights, and I guess lead is not an option for them nowadays.

Jim


----------



## CBentre (Oct 14, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> I would guess the weights are zinc or an alloy. I have a bunch that look exactly like that from phones.
> Mine are definitely not aluminum, they are too heavy to be.
> 
> I can't see them wasting money with an expensive metal for weights, and I guess lead is not an option for them nowadays.
> ...


Hey Jim, it's odd that you say that. And not in a bad way. The reason I pulled it out was because A) the mold was different and B) it felt heavy to me to. hhmm man I have to buy a gun.


----------

